# Help with new SWCP



## Earthchild13 (Nov 28, 2019)

Someone is NOT happy and just tried to strike me through the glass

Hubby's new juvie SW Carpet really doesn't like me. I've handled quite a few snakes, both pet and wild, without any hassles whatsoever. But this one really gets stroppy when I'm around

I try to make no sudden moves or loud noises but the viv is sitting on a buffet that I go into regularly. Would the drawers bother it? 
Could it just be because it's young (just over 1y I think)? 
Or still settling in to it's new surroundings (we've only had it 8 days)? 

Not yet sure if male/female - would that make a difference?

I don't want it to hate me

Hubby works FIFO so for 2 weeks at a time it's just us - I wanna be buddies!


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Nov 29, 2019)

Earthchild13 said:


> Someone is NOT happy and just tried to strike me through the glass
> 
> Hubby's new juvie SW Carpet really doesn't like me. I've handled quite a few snakes, both pet and wild, without any hassles whatsoever. But this one really gets stroppy when I'm around
> 
> ...


Hey i had a very snappy jungle doing the exact same thing striking at glass at any movement and very cage defenvise amd couldnt really be handled.
So i decided to remove him from the doorway out of his fully glass exo terra enclosure and use a 9 dollar tub from top bargain.
You couldnt see through it so i thought he woyld feel more secure gave him is nessesacry heating requirements and furnished up the tub nicely hides and leaves and wot not and did bamboo perches and air holes with a 20 dollar soldering iron

Then i handled him for 2 x 20 min periods daily (besides digesting days) one in the morning and night and in about a week he became as placid as my bredli not cage defensive at all when normally i needed a hook i can literellay put my hand right in the tub pat him for as long as i like and then pick him up now and hes nothing but curious 

Obviously he shows me he doesnt wanna come out somwtimes but with no aggression he simply wraps his tail super tight on the perch where as he would normally want to come out

Hope me sharing my experience helps in any way

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthchild13 (Nov 29, 2019)

AaronLovesPythons said:


> Hey i had a very snappy jungle doing the exact same thing striking at glass at any movement and very cage defenvise amd couldnt really be handled.
> So i decided to remove him from the doorway out of his fully glass exo terra enclosure and use a 9 dollar tub from top bargain.
> You couldnt see through it so i thought he woyld feel more secure gave him is nessesacry heating requirements and furnished up the tub nicely hides and leaves and wot not and did bamboo perches and air holes with a 20 dollar soldering iron
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing! 
We have an exo terra for this little beauty, and two hides but it doesn't use them. I am wondering now if it's too large and open. I'll make a few adjustments and see how we go. Cheers again!


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Nov 29, 2019)

Earthchild13 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!
> We have an exo terra for this little beauty, and two hides but it doesn't use them. I am wondering now if it's too large and open. I'll make a few adjustments and see how we go. Cheers again!


No worries this might help too 


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceaz- (Nov 29, 2019)

Probably just needs to settle in, my SWCP was the same for a few weeks before he settled down and tolerated me (i hope) They tend to be pretty snappy whilst young as well but will eventually grow out of it.
[doublepost=1574989750,1574989665][/doublepost]


Earthchild13 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!
> We have an exo terra for this little beauty, and two hides but it doesn't use them. I am wondering now if it's too large and open. I'll make a few adjustments and see how we go. Cheers again!



Whats your temps?


----------

